
Show HN: Get Trump Headlines, Tweets, and Video in One Feed - thegabez
http://www.trump-news.today/
======
kmv
This is great, bookmarked. Good work!

~~~
thegabez
Thanks! Feature requests welcome :)

~~~
rezashirazian
It would be great if you could tag article/tweets. I'm interested in what
Trump is going to do regarding h1b visas, so being able to filter based on
those would be a great feature.

